# Remote RF Question



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

So lets say you have 2 Roamio Plus/Pros...each in a different room but the rooms are very close...will the remotes conflict and control each or do they each use their own "frequency/address/whatever" so it will only work for the one it came with?


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

My assumption (having no Roamio) is that the process for programming a remote so that it will control a specific TiVo has not changed. How to program a remote to control specific DVR
michael


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

mdscott said:


> My assumption (having no Roamio) is that the process for programming a remote so that it will control a specific TiVo has not changed. How to program a remote to control specific DVR
> michael


i know that exists...i was just curious as these new remotes were RF if they came "paired" to that specific box already or not...


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

My expectation (based on nothing more than that it is simpler on the mfg side) is that out of the box any remote will control any Roamio. But really only a WAG.

michael


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

Am_I_Evil said:


> i know that exists...i was just curious as these new remotes were RF if they came "paired" to that specific box already or not...


They automatically pair themselves when you first use the remote. I would do one at a time (ie one box on and one box off) during the initial pair ... Then you're be fine thereafter. They can be easily switched to IR if you want too.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

A friend tried this and said assigning the remote address didn't work. Because of the RF, the TiVo button kicks you back to the main menu. Before you would just cover the IR blaster. 

He said he tried going out of range, but it never turned from amber to red to input a new address.


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

innocentfreak said:


> A friend tried this and said assigning the remote address didn't work. Because of the RF, the TiVo button kicks you back to the main menu. Before you would just cover the IR blaster.


If you push-and-hold pause first, then the tivo button, you don't have this issue. The remote seems to into the proper mode (the light comes on and stays on), and then you can click the number you want, and the light flashes then goes out (so far so good), but clicking "right" does not set the tivo to change to showing that it will receive only that remote code.

Luckily for me, I only have one Roamio, but I do have 2 other series 2's that I'm trying to make sure don't get messed up.

I didn't know the RF automatically paired. That's pretty cool.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

What you have to do on the Roamio is switch it to IR mode first. It doesn't seem to work in RF mode.

Switch to IR TiVo+C, follow precious steps Pause/TiVo on System Info and enter number then hit right, and then switch back to RF, TiVo+D

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2719


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

That worked great. Thanks!


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

The Roamio remote has nice distance, I am 2 rooms away and can still control it.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Does anyone know where the ir sensor is on the front panel???


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I put my Slingbox IR blaster right in front of the TiVo Logo on my Roamio Plus. Seems to be working just fine.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I can't get mine working no matter where I put the blaster. This is what I have and it worked fine with the Premier.

http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generati...F8&qid=1378124005&sr=8-9&keywords=ir+repeater


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Rkkeller said:


> Does anyone know where the ir sensor is on the front panel???


Facing the Roamio the IR sensor is just to the left of the TiVo center logo


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

Rkkeller said:


> I can't get mine working no matter where I put the blaster. This is what I have and it worked fine with the Premier.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generati...F8&qid=1378124005&sr=8-9&keywords=ir+repeater


Did you put the TiVo into IR mode?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I am not sure how to do that.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ShayL said:


> Did you put the TiVo into IR mode?


I don't think you have to do anything for a Roamio to work with IR. I setup my Roamio (basic model) using it's RF remote, however my other TiVos IR remotes also worked until I changed the remote address on my Roamio.


----------

